# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Electrolux] Αλλαγή μπουτόν πόρτας ψυγείου

## senes

Καλημέρα,

Θέλω να αλλάξω το μπουτόν της πόρτας συντήρησης, αλλά όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτο είναι σε εσοχή και δεν ξέρω πώς να το αφαιρέσω. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς γίνεται?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tipos

Κουμπωτο ειναι.Αριστερα και δεξια του διακοπτη εχει αυτακια που το ασφαλιζουν μεσα στη θηκη.Με ενα ισιο λεπτο κατσαβιδη προσπαθησε να το ξεκουμπωσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν διακρίνεται ολόκληρη η 1η φωτογραφία , υποθέτω θα βγαίνει η σιδερένια μπάρα ? φαίνονται αριστερά βίδες? έχει και δεξιά? είναι αποσπώμενο κομμάτι ή όχι? 
Αλλιώς αν όχι θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν τα επάνω ή κάτω πλαστικά καλύματα πίσω από την σιδερένια μπάρα για να έχεις έλεγχο επόμενων κινήσεων.
Προσωπικά δεν το βλέπω για κουμπωτό , κουμπωτό είναι το εξωτερικό καπάκι , αλλά η βάση του διακόπτη φαίνεται να τοποθετείται μόνιμα από την εσωτερική πλευρά .

----------


## senes

> Κουμπωτο ειναι.Αριστερα και δεξια του διακοπτη εχει αυτακια που το ασφαλιζουν μεσα στη θηκη.Με ενα ισιο λεπτο κατσαβιδη προσπαθησε να το ξεκουμπωσεις.


Κι εγώ αυτό υποθέτω ότι είναι κουμπωτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η εσοχή που είναι τοποθετημένο δεν σου επιτρέπει να βάλεις κατσαβιδάκι υπό γωνία ώστε να εισχωρήσει πίσω από τον μπουτόν και να το πετάξει έξω. Εδώ έχω κολλήσει. Δεν ξέρω με ποιόν τρόπο να κάνω μοχλό για να το ξεκουμπώσω.




> Δεν διακρίνεται ολόκληρη η 1η φωτογραφία , υποθέτω θα βγαίνει η σιδερένια μπάρα ? φαίνονται αριστερά βίδες? έχει και δεξιά? είναι αποσπώμενο κομμάτι ή όχι? 
> Αλλιώς αν όχι θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν τα επάνω ή κάτω πλαστικά καλύματα πίσω από την σιδερένια μπάρα για να έχεις έλεγχο επόμενων κινήσεων.
> Προσωπικά δεν το βλέπω για κουμπωτό , κουμπωτό είναι το εξωτερικό καπάκι , αλλά η βάση του διακόπτη φαίνεται να τοποθετείται μόνιμα από την εσωτερική πλευρά .


Κι εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει αν αφαιρείται η σιδερένια μπάρα. Τέρμα δεξιά (δεν φαίνεται) είναι ο μεντεσές που με 2 βίδες στηρίζει την πόρτα. Τέρμα αριστερά είναι 2 πλαστικές τάπες (μόλις που φαίνεται η μία στη φωτο) που προφανώς κρύβουν τις αναμονές τοποθέτησης του μεντεσέ για αντιστροφή της πόρτας. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τις έβγαλα, σκεπτόμενος ότι δεν έχουν σχέση με την αφαίρεση της μπάρας. Πάνω και κάτω από την μπάρα δεν βλέπω καλύματα, είναι το σώμα των θαλάμων συντήρησης και κατάψυξης.
Εχω κολλήσει. Πρέπει να είναι κάτι απλό, αλλά τι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο διακόπτης σου πιστεύω είναι σαν αυτός 
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...55#prettyPhoto
Είναι μεν φιξ αλλά είναι και αποσπάται από το καπάκι του χωριστά (φαίνονται οι 2 οδοντώσεις που το επιβεβαιώνουν , εννοώ εκτός τις οδοντώσεις του καπακιού που είναι μόνο φιγούρα ) 
Άλλωστε η βάση του διακόπτη όπως τουλάχιστον την βλέπουμε από φωτό είναι πολύ χοντρότερη για να βγει και αυτή από την υπάρχουσα τρύπα , άρα η δουλειά πρέπει να γίνεται από μέσα . 
Τα πλαστικά καλύμματα πιστεύω βγαίνουν , αλλά θέλει προσοχή να μην τα σπάσεις , με ένα μαχαίρι τα τραβάς από την σχισμή στο μέσον και όσο περιθώριο σου αφήσει από εκεί θα γίνει η δουλειά .

----------


## senes

Τελικά αυτές τις μέρες αξιώθηκα να το αλλάξω. Ήταν κουμπωτός με πλαινά αυτάκια, βγήκε με κατσαβιδάκι/μοχλό αλλά με πολλή προσπάθεια λόγω του βάθους της εσοχής στην οποία είναι τοποθετημένος.

----------

mikemtb73 (15-08-18)

----------

